# non pas / non /  pas



## Marcio4ndr3

Quelqu´un pourrait m´aider à éclaircir ce point de grammaire : 
Quand doit-on utiliser "non pas", "non" ou seulement "pas" ?
Existe-t´il une règle ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## thyb0

Je pense que le "non pas" n'est qu'une formule au départ assez "éloquante", comme si on répondait à une question implicite de celui à qui on parle.
"Il est trop naïf. Non pas qu'il ne le sache pas, mais qu'il le prend trop à la légère"

-> Il est trop naïf
Question implicite -> A ce point? Il ne le sait pas?
-> Non, pas qu'il ne le sache pas, mais (...)

J'espère avoir répondu à ta question, j'avoue que cela peut paraître assez flou :S


----------



## Andrejj

Rebonjour,

J'essaie maintenant de systématiser dans ma tête l'utilisation des "non" et "pas" dans la négatiation. 

Par exemple, aujourd'hui j'ai rencontré deux phrases:

1) Il s'agira donc de noter quelques mots clés ou expressions et NON des phrases (manuel DALF C1/C2) ;

2)  Dans ton exemple, l'anglais et le lituanien sont des substantifs PAS des adjectifs, ta formulation est donc correcte (Punky Zoé).

Merci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Re-bonjour

Selon les grammairiens, la forme traditionnelle de la négation portant sur un mot ou un syntagme autre que le verbe est "non" (qui peut être renforcé par "pas" ou "point" - _non pas ... ou non point ...).

_Mais "pas" est aussi utilisé et tout aussi correct.

Pour ce qui me concerne, il me semble que "non" a une nuance plus forte, plus contraignante que "pas". Mais dans les deux exemples que tu cites on aurait pu mettre indifféremment "non" ou "pas".


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Mais dans les deux exemples que tu cites on aurait pu mettre indifféremment "non" ou "pas".



« Indifféremment », je ne pense pas. Les deux sont certes possibles et corrects, mais je n'emploierais pas l'un pour l'autre étant donné que _non_ est en général plus littéraire que _pas_.


----------



## Montaigne

Certaines expressions n'admettent pas la substitution :

"Maître Capello est un linguiste et non des moindres".
"Maître Capello est suisse, pas français".

Et nous l'aimons beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

En vertu de quelle règle ladite substitution serait-elle impossible ? Selon moi, les deux négations sont *possibles* dans ces deux exemples, encore que je préfère effectivement celle que vous avez employée.


----------



## tilt

Je suis d'accord avec Me Capello, _non _et _pas _sont interchangeables aussi dans les exemples donnés.


----------



## chickenhelene

une autre doute sur cette question: 

"elle aurait bien pu être la fille de Jessica et _non / pas / non pas_ celle de Molly"

lequel sonne mieux??


----------



## Eloy1988

Quelle est la différence entre "pas" et "non pas"? Est-ce que les quatre phrases au-dessous sont correctes?

-Ce que tu dois faire c'est faire tes devoirs et pas seulement aller au cinéma. 
-Ce que tu dois faire c'est faire tes devoirs et non pas seulement aller au cinéma.

-J'adore la nourriture. Pas seulement parce qu'elle est bonne, mais aussi parce qu'elle sent bien.
-J'adore la nourriture. Non pas seulement parce qu'elle est bonne, mais aussi parce qu'elle sent bien.


----------



## ChrisPa

bonjour
Je pense que les quatre formulations sont correctes mais on aura plutôt tendance à omettre le "non"


----------



## itka

Moi, j'omettrais plutôt le "pas" !
_"J'adore ta cuisine, non seulement parce qu'elle est bonne, mais [aussi] parce qu'elle sent bon"._

L'omission du "non" reste possible en langage familier :
_"J'adore ta cuisine, pas seulement parce qu'elle est bonne, mais [aussi] parce qu'elle sent bon"._


----------



## sunday24

Bonjour ! 

Je voudrais demander comment est-ce qu'il faut construire la phrase suivante : 

- indicateur pertinent à court terme, mais pas à long terme
- indicateur pertinent à court terme, mais non pas à long terme

Il me semble que la première phrase est meilleure...

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

_Non pas_ serait en effet un peu lourd dans ce contexte, surtout après _mais_. Je mettrais donc soit _pas_ soit _non_, mais pas les deux.

_mais *pas* à long terme_
_mais *non* à long terme_


----------



## Jack Manatawa

Peut-on répondre à une question en utilisant "pas" au lieu de "non"? Est-ce que c'est possible et est-ce que ce serait correcte?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pas en tant que réponse absolue.

_— Cet indicateur est-il pertinent ?
— Pas._  → _Non._ 

_— Cet indicateur est-il pertinent ?
— *Pas* à long terme._  ou : _*Non, pas* à long terme._


----------



## Printemps506

Bonjour ! Dans la langue familière peut-on remplacer *non* par *pas* dans les cas suivants : _Je pense que non. Il faut manger pour vivre et non vivre pour manger. Je veux marcher, non courir. Il habite non loin d'ici. Les lettres non envoyées. Il accepta non sans hésitation._ Merci d’avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est possible seulement dans certains cas et c'est en effet généralement familier :

_Je pense que *pas*._ 
_Il faut manger pour vivre et *pas* vivre pour manger._ 
_Je veux marcher, *pas* courir._ 
_Il habite *pas* loin d'ici._ 
_Les lettres *pas* envoyées._ () (très familier avec un participe passé adjectival)
_Il accepta *pas* sans hésitation._


----------



## Printemps506

Merci beaucoup, Maître Capello! 
​


----------

